# Angeln in Südfrankreich



## Minddrill (5. Januar 2015)

Hallo liebe Angelgemeinde 

Seitdem ich vor etwa zehn Jahren meine Anglerprüfung bestanden habe bin ich eigentlich bis auf wenige Ausnahmen ein Purer Rheinangler. Bisher habe ich mich auch nicht groß mit anderen Angelpläten auseinander gesetzt. 
Jetzt fliege ich aber über Ostern nach Marseille, und dar ich in Erfahrung bringen konnte dass man da wohl keinen Angelschein oder eine Erlaubnis benötigt (verbessert mich wenn ich mich irre) habe ich entschlossen mal etwas Angelgerät mit in den Koffer zu packen und dort von der Küste aus zu versuchen etwas an Land zu ziehen  

Nur wie schon erwähnt habe ich absolut keine Erfahrung an anderen Gewässern, geschweige denn vom großen weiten Meer.
Welche Angelmethoden mit welchen Ködern bieten sich dort an (soweit ich weiß sind dort sehr viele felsige Küstenabschnitte) welche Fische erwarten mich und muss ich mich vor ein paar giftigen Kameraden in acht nehmen? 

Danke schon einmal für eure Tipps, hoffe hier haben einige von euch schon dort oder im Umkreis Erfahrungen sammeln können.


----------



## u-see fischer (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Südfrankreich*

Kenne mch jetzt in Marseille nicht aus, denke aber das Wolfsbarsch und auch Dorade möglich sein sollte.

Lese dir das hier mal durch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220937


----------



## Kauli11 (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Südfrankreich*

Meeräsche,Dorade und Kleinfische in den Häfen von Marseille,Cassis und La Ciotat.
Google mal Le Brusc!
Felsiger Küstenabschnitt,an dem Du alles fangen kannst.
Nach meinem Wissen ist eine Lizenz für das Meer nicht erforderlich.
Bin dort noch nie kontrolliert worden.
Lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.
Wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück und ein dickes Petri Heil.
Ist eine tolle Küste dort.
Da müsste man seinen Lebensabend verbringen. #h


----------



## Minddrill (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Südfrankreich*

Danke für die bisherigen Antworten :m

Ja mit dem Lebensabend werde ich mir mal dann überlegen, vielleicht bleib ich auch gleich da :q

Habt ihr noch Tipps, welches Gerät und welche Köder dort gut funktionieren? 
Doraden klingen gut kann es jetzt schon kaum noch erwarten :k


----------



## memorie (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Südfrankreich*

hi
und zum wallerfischen an die rhone
sind ja nur ca. 80 km
gruß  karl


----------



## SurfCastingMaster (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Südfrankreich*

Hi, 

gängige Fische sind: Doraden, Wolfsbarsche, andere Barsch Sorten, Seezunge, Schollen.

Köder: Hier kannst du wunderbar Meeresfrüchte nehmen. Garnelen, und zwei Muschel Sorten laufen sehr gut( Einmal Herzmuschel und eine Stäbchen Sorte die es im Fischgeschäft dort gibt - Braune längere Stäbchen wo das Muschel fleisch drin ist ). Tintenfisch geht auch noch.

Wichtig ist auf jedenfall, dass du die Köder auf eine Köder Nadel aufziehst, und dann mit einer elastischen Schnur umwickelst. Anschließend wird der Köder auf den Haken gezogen. Du wirst dort den einen oder anderen Angler sicher sehen, von dem du dir das abschauen kannst. Die Leute sind meistens sehr Herzlich und helfen sehr gerne. Köder Nadel und diese Spezielle elastische Schnur bekommst du vor Ort in einem Angel Laden. Hier bei uns gibt es diese nicht, nur in den Mittelmeer raum.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein paar nützliche Tipps geben. Bin selber Leidenschaftlicher Brandungsangler und habe schon einige  orte befischt.

Wünsche dir viel erfolg und vor allem Spaß und eine schöne zeit.


----------



## SurfCastingMaster (8. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Südfrankreich*

Zu den Geräten hatte ich noch was vergessen zu schreiben.

Ruten:
4.20m ist ideal mit einem Wurfgewicht bis zu 200g-250g. 

Rollen:
So in der Richtung Shimano Ultegra 10000 XS-C Weitwurfrolle sollte es schon sein. Ist natürlich alles auch eine Kostenfrage, da fängt es so meistens bei 150€ an, dass man bei Ruten/Rollen was vernünftiges bekommt. 300m Schnurfassung bei 40er Stärke sollte die Rolle schon haben.

Schnur: Hier verwende ich die Daiwa Tournament (Gelb) sehr gerne. Leider ist diese zurzeit kaum zu bekommen. Du bekommst dort aber auch vor Ort im Laden eine gute Schnur. Sogar welche die für den Zielfisch abgestimmt sind, wie z.B. der Dorade, auf der ich Persönlich auch sehr gerne gehe. 

Ich nehme meistens eine in 0.30m Stärke und mache davor eine Schlagschnur ( 0.40er - 0.50er ). Somit knallt mir erstens das Blei nicht weg, und zweitens ich erziele Optimale Wurfweiten. Du kannst natürlich auch die Schlagschnur weglassen und gleich eine dickere Schnur drauf tun, hast dann aber einbüßen bei den weiten.


----------



## mok (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Südfrankreich*

bezüglich der Réglementation guckst du hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=291669

auch am Meer sind Kunstköder(Illex, Savagear)  sehr fängig(Wolfsbarsch, Baracuda, Thuna etc.) ansonsten fängst du mit Sardinen am besten (ca.4€/kg in jedem Supermarkt)

bonne pêche


----------

